# I shot this of my lil girl. Pleae CC



## kchapman0304 (Dec 12, 2011)

How much editing do you typically do to each good shot?! I brightened it up and added a softening and I cleared up her eyes and mouth... Below is the original. 





DSC03589 by kchapman0304, on Flickr
brooklynn soften by kchapman0304, on Flickr


----------



## MTVision (Dec 12, 2011)

Most people just edit until it looks good. You won't have to edit much if you get it right in camera. Under exposing then brightening or raising exposure in post can cause noise so it's best to get exposure right in camera. 

Cute little girl. The softening is way too much IMO. It looks OOF because of it.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 12, 2011)

I think it looks good but she kind of blends with the background too much.


----------



## matthewo (Dec 12, 2011)

yeah its pretty common to do too much luminance.  look at your photo at 100% or full crop and adjust the luminance till it looks good, then back it off a tiny bit so you see just a little bit of pixalization, if this make sense.  cause remember your not looking at the picture at 100% ever, unless your printing posters.  and when you look at it zoomed out at 25% or so the noise/pixalization goes away, but if you added too much luminanace its going to look too soft.


----------



## kchapman0304 (Dec 12, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> I think it looks good but she kind of blends with the background too much.


 Is there a way to fix it?


----------



## kchapman0304 (Dec 12, 2011)

brooklynn soften2 by kchapman0304, on Flickr
What about this one?


----------



## MTVision (Dec 12, 2011)

kchapman0304 said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/19569717@N03/6502057057/
> brooklynn soften2 by kchapman0304, on Flickr
> What about this one?



She is too cool in this one. Try warming her skin tone up a bit.


----------



## kchapman0304 (Dec 12, 2011)

Whats the best way to warm her skin tone up?!


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 12, 2011)

A portrait orientation would have been SO much better.  Try to get her stand a little further away from the background too as the foliage is distracting.  bear in mind that just getting a nice Bokeh (soft background) is not usually enough.  if you can still make out the form of what is behind, it will still be distracting.


----------



## MTVision (Dec 12, 2011)

kchapman0304 said:
			
		

> Whats the best way to warm her skin tone up?!


 

What editing program are you using?


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 12, 2011)

It's a good basic image to start with. 
I warmed it up a bit, increased exposure, set the black level, applied a medium to high contrast curve and sharpened it:


----------



## cepwin (Dec 12, 2011)

Adorable little girl!  In terms of the background would adjusting FOV so the background is softer than the subject help?? (n00b question)


----------



## kchapman0304 (Dec 12, 2011)

MTVision said:


> kchapman0304 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have photoshop cs3


----------



## MTVision (Dec 12, 2011)

Raw or Jpeg? You can go to open as - choose your file then at the bottom of the dialogue box change file type drop down box to camera raw. This will let you open a Jpeg in camera raw. The temperature slider (goes from blue to yellow) will warn up the image if you slide towards yellow. 

In photoshop you could use a warming filter. There are many different ways to do it....


----------



## kchapman0304 (Dec 12, 2011)

I shoot both. But i do open as- and do camera raw. I will go try that thank you! Thanks MLeek. I will try to do that and see what I can come up with. If its anything near what yours looks like?!


----------



## kchapman0304 (Dec 12, 2011)

I've never done a black and white... What do you think.



Austin2 by kchapman0304, on Flickr


----------



## kchapman0304 (Dec 12, 2011)

ignore....


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 13, 2011)

kchapman0304 said:


> I shoot both. But i do open as- and do camera raw. I will go try that thank you! Thanks MLeek. I will try to do that and see what I can come up with. If its anything near what yours looks like?!



I only edited in adobe Camera Raw. No photoshop work at all on that one.


----------

